# Saddles... the "hole in the middle"



## beegblock (Sep 2, 2004)

Can anyone tell me whether there's any truth to the whole getting a saddle with the gap directly in the middle?

Someone told me it was good for a guy's prostate in that it doesn't cause some sort of irritation or *something*. 

I wasn't able to find any good information on the net through google.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

beegblock said:


> Can anyone tell me whether there's any truth to the whole getting a saddle with the gap directly in the middle?
> 
> Someone told me it was good for a guy's prostate in that it doesn't cause some sort of irritation or *something*.
> 
> ...


That's the propaganda. It applies mostly to gearies. I don't worry, I ride SS.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Propaganda mostly for selling new stuff as far as I'm concerned. If you take care in setting up your saddle/position I'd say you really don't need to worry about it....all some guys had to hear was that it might cause problems "down there" and panic city.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

beegblock said:


> Can anyone tell me whether there's any truth to the whole getting a saddle with the gap directly in the middle?
> 
> Someone told me it was good for a guy's prostate in that it doesn't cause some sort of irritation or *something*.
> 
> ...


 I believe that it is correct about the damage that can be caused to both male and female bodies by the pressure of a badly designed saddle and badly set up bike.

Has your junk ever gone numb, or have you experienced a lot of pain whilst riding? Tingling or numbness in the genitals or lower body can be a sign that the blood flow to the genitals is being cut off by pressure.

Have a glance at this page and some of the links near the bottom...

http://www.mcmwin.com/faq.htm

R.


----------



## cougar9000 (Feb 23, 2006)

if you havent had problems down town before, you shouldnt be worried about it now


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

*I think they work for some.*



beegblock said:


> Can anyone tell me whether there's any truth to the whole getting a saddle with the gap directly in the middle?
> 
> Someone told me it was good for a guy's prostate in that it doesn't cause some sort of irritation or *something*.
> 
> ...


Saddles are extremely individualistic, what works for one person can be another's worst nightmare. I bought one of the original Flight saddles for my mountainbike at a LBS while stationed in Sicily in 1990. Put many miles on it and when I started getting into roadbiking a few years later, bought a Flight for the roadbike as well. Never had any issues and this includes many century rides. About 6 years ago, I started getting much more serious about roadbiking and found that my riding style changed from a more upright relaxed position to a low stretched out position. I got to where I could go many miles in the drops. It was at this time that I started noticing that my beloved Flight kind of rubbed in a sensitive spot. If I tilted the saddle to avoid this, when I wasn't in an aggressive riding position, the angle of the saddle was very uncomfortable. I had actually tried, because of concerns from my wife, other saddles with holes or slots. I tried a Specialized Body Geometry and a Terry Liberator, each one coming highly recommended from guys that put some serious mileage on them. I could have saved my money on the Specialized, bolted a 2X4 to the seatpost and painted it red. It probably would have been more comfortable. The Terry was not quite so bad, but it was too soft for my liking. I lived with the odd angle of my Flight, until I got a chance to check out a Flight Gel Flow. It looked similar in shape and size to a regular Flight, but had the gel inserts with the hole. So far, it has been one of the most comfortable road saddles I have ridden and has completely did away with the problem I was having with my original Flight. I am sure I could eventually find a saddle without a hole that would have fixed my problem, but as for now, when I take my turn for a pull into a 20 mph headwind and go into the drops, "everything" feels fine. Hole or no hole, this saddle works for me and that's what counts.

I'll ask my wife to look for some references on this subject and post them here. If its out there, and I know it is, she will find it.

Brian


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

Rainman said:


> Have a glance at this page and some of the links near the bottom...
> 
> http://www.mcmwin.com/faq.htm
> 
> R.


It's the links near the bottom that he is worried about .....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Rainman said:


> I believe that it is correct about the damage that can be caused to both male and female bodies by the pressure of a badly designed saddle and badly set up bike.
> 
> Has your junk ever gone numb, or have you experienced a lot of pain whilst riding? Tingling or numbness in the genitals or lower body can be a sign that the blood flow to the genitals is being cut off by pressure.
> 
> ...


yep....you will fail to "*rise* to the occasion"


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

pacman said:


> That's the propaganda. It applies mostly to gearies. I don't worry, I ride SS.


I'll have the roast duck with mango salsa.......


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

I cannot ride on a saddle that does not have the hole. I go numb in less than 1/2 hour. So my saddles do have that cut-out. But even with that cut-out, proper saddle size/type for your body geometry (read butt size ) and proper saddle position is very important - especially after several hours.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

beegblock said:


> Can anyone tell me whether there's any truth to the whole getting a saddle with the gap directly in the middle?
> 
> Someone told me it was good for a guy's prostate in that it doesn't cause some sort of irritation or *something*.
> 
> ...


I don'r need an actual hole, but a ridge down the center (especially in the back and middle of the saddle) makes a big difference in my comfort.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

*I have to question*

the true purpose of "the hole" when there are $100 holey saddles selling alongside $15 holey saddles. For instance, my GF's $300 bike came with a crappy, no name saddle that features a hole. It can't have cost more than $15, and I doubt that there was much research and development put into the shape, size and location of that hole. I'm sure that some companies must be on to something, but I do agree that there is also a lot marketing hype involved.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

I chalk it up to personal preference myself. So far i've only ridden one saddle without "the hole" (HAHAHAHAA) that I find comfortable enough to have kept. I've kept the other "holy saddles" I have simply because they're better for my anatomy. I guess i'm "pro hole".

If anything I have found that the SHAPE of the saddle is most important, followed by it's "holy-ness".


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

I have 2 WTB saddles on each of my mtbs. One has the groove and the other doesn't. I can ride both of them, seated, forever and never feel any discomfort or numbness.

My road bike has a Specialized saddle with the groove in it and I feel numbness after about 45 minutes. I'm not sure if it's because of the seat design or the different riding position etc but I plan to switch out that seat fairly soon. 

Actually, it feels really cool when I stand up and the feeling starts to come back


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

Dr. Minkow wrote a report about erectile dysfunction experienced by some riders (how many,type etc.never discussed) and a new bicycle seat industry was born!


----------



## Quattro (Dec 26, 2003)

I think that everybody agrees that everyone is built different and rides differently. When I bought my first full suspension bike, I found myself sitting more than on my HT. I also bought a road bike. I found my self getting numb.
I checked my setup with what I had read and everything checked out. I changed from a Flite saddle to many different saddles and also tipped it in the front. Nothing helped. I then stood up more and followed advice from magazines. I got to a point where I quit riding for a month.

I tried lowering my seatpost and found that at full pedal extension, with my seat slightly tipped for climbing, I was just slightly off the saddle. All pressure was gone. My problem was solved. No more numb feeling. I tried different saddles over the years, *but the correct setup is more important*. I am using a WTB Pure now with a small covered cutout up front for steep climbing, and I like it a lot. But everyone is different, and saddle choice is a personal thing.


----------



## Too Rass Goat (Sep 16, 2005)

I like the way they cradle my junk.


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

MRfire said:


> I'll have the roast duck with mango salsa.......


Now thats funny


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

This turned out a funny post. I think that what is important is that the saddle has a depression in the middle. I have used Specialized Body Geometry saddles (BG2 and Avatar) with holes, they are nice, and also WTB Rocket V (no hole), and I think that the Rocket is more confortable than the BG.

I think that there are lot's of things that make a saddle confortable or a pain in the part that goes atop of it.

One is the shape, another might be size, width, etc..


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

My nuts are too small for a cutout/groove to make any difference.


----------



## Kristen J (Nov 20, 2021)

Well, the hole in the middle of the bike seat creates ventilation for your private parts. This is meant to avoiding pain in the groin area for longer rides since the air flow adds extra comfort.

Found this guide on the topic that might be helpful:
https://bikeseatguide.com/bike-seat-hole-in-middle/


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

It’s mainly for those that have irregular sizing in the junk department. Some of us need that extra room for the boys to hang out.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Huh...I thought that was pressure relief port?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It’s mainly for those that have irregular sizing in the junk department. Some of us need that extra room for the boys to hang out.


Right.

I’m considering mounting a toilet seat to my dropper post — some of us need more room than others, eh.

Besides, with the Toilet Dropper, think of the convenience whenever we’re suddenly overcome with the urge to ‘go.’ Don’t even have to get off the bike.

I think I might have to develop this idea into something marketable… the Toilet Dropper in combo w/trap door knickers; one could just keep riding while really getting comfortable. Ahhhhhh… Expanded opportunity for the makers of frame protection, too. Consider the possibilities… might revolutionize tricks at the Redbull Rampage, etc.
=sParty


----------

